# Women's Arrows???



## mathewsgirl13

Gold Tip Ultra Light 600's are a good light arrow, this is what I shoot


----------



## Baby Bow

Is she going to be shooting target or 3D? That makes a really big difference. For Target I shoot Fat Boys and they are long and heavy. For 3D I shoot Gold Tip Ultra Light 600's and they are like little darts. They only weight 210 grains. When I hunt I use Gold Tip Ultra Light 500's. We need to know what she is going to be using them for.:wink:


----------



## Crazy Coot

Baby Bow said:


> Is she going to be shooting target or 3D? That makes a really big difference. For Target I shoot Fat Boys and they are long and heavy. For 3D I shoot Gold Tip Ultra Light 600's and they are like little darts. They only weight 210 grains. When I hunt I use Gold Tip Ultra Light 500's. We need to know what she is going to be using them for.:wink:


It's probably going to be mainly 3D and maybe hunting if I can ever wake her up to go.


----------



## JohnR

*Ladies arrows!?*

Ladies Arrows, come on!!! 

*Buy an arrow that fits the bow, bow weight , her draw length, and her purse.*

This monkey-see-monkey-do archery equipment selection won't work!:angry:


----------



## Crazy Coot

JohnR said:


> Ladies Arrows, come on!!!
> 
> *Buy an arrow that fits the bow, bow weight , her draw length, and her purse.*
> 
> This monkey-see-monkey-do archery equipment selection won't work!:angry:


I'm just trying to get some idea. I've never looked into women's archery supplies so I'm clueless on lighter arrows.


----------



## Felicity

I personally haven't seen a line of women's archery supplies other than a few bows that are designed for women or short draw lengths. It's pretty much gonna be trial and error. Your local archery shop should be able to help set you up with an arrow that is gonna work for the bow she is shooting. Draw weight, Draw length all that good stuff is gonna play a part. 
I personally shoot the Cheetah 35/55 I have a 25" DR and pulling 50lbs I like a light arrow for that little bit of extra speed. Also gonna depend on how much money you want to spend. Good luck and I'm sure you will find something that will work.


----------



## De-Gurl

I have a Browning Micro Adrenaline with a 26" draw length and 41 pounds. I am currently using Gold Tip XT Hunters 35/55 with blazer vanes and 75 grain tips. I'm very happy with them. I will be bumped up to 42-43 pounds and 85 grains very soon...once I'm stronger...

ETA: If you have a good pro-shop, they will be able to work with you as far as your budget and your wife's abilities. My pro-shop guy is excellent at this. If I say I think I need something but only have a little bit of money, he might actually say I don't really need it!!! (just because other's have it doesn't mean I need it).

Some pieces of equipment are better suite for certain shooters/types of bodies. You can't always go with what everyone else is using. This is one sport where you equipment really should be individualized.


----------



## Jbird

*Choosing Arrows*

Get the right shaft for the right job. If you know your bow poundage and arrow length you can go to www.eastonarchery.com and download the free "Shaft Selector" software. Plug in your information and it will pick the right shaft for you. If you have an Easton arrow catalog you can cross reference the arrow you like to the chart the software generates. Very simple to operate.
Jbird


----------



## Buck*Slayer

My wife also has a micro midas 3 and a 25 inch draw. She shoots Goldtip Ultalite 600's and 65 grain tips. She shoots 38lbs and it shoots 241 fps.


----------



## Baby Bow

JohnR said:


> Ladies Arrows, come on!!!
> 
> *Buy an arrow that fits the bow, bow weight , her draw length, and her purse.*
> 
> This monkey-see-monkey-do archery equipment selection won't work!:angry:


Hey JohnR.................We knew what he meant. Remember if you post over here in the ladies section you are a guest.:smile: No need to get nasty.

Crazy Coot.... Just like you she is going to want a fast arrow for shooting 3D. I shoot a 25 inch draw on my Equalizer and shoot the Gold Tip Ultra Lights. Mine weigh 210 grains and at 41 pounds I get 262 fps. I am sure your Pro Shop can help you out. 

Good Luck!


----------

